# Sever Back Pain



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello! A few months ago I was galloping my horse through a pasture when he spooked at something, I think it was a leaf. Anyway we slowed down at it a little so I started to sit down when bam, he rears up spins around and I slam back down in my saddle I got him under control went for a calm walk, all was good. Then when I got off him I had this sharp pain under my right shoulder blade and the base of my back. I took of my saddle and the pain got worse. Then when I woke up in the morning and for 3 weeks after it hurt to breath a little and sneezing brought me to my knees. My parents knew about it and they just thought I pulled a mussel. The weeks went by and it got better but has hit like a wall where for the past 2 months it is the same pain everyday. I gave up jumping first, then dressage and went back to my western saddle recently because my jumping saddle killed my back, and so did my dressage saddle. Then moving back to western it hurts a bit less to ride, but I have to post during extended trot part of my warm-ups. I hate it! Also when I am just walking around it hurts sometimes, I cant bend down and pick something up with it hurting really bad. Picking up my 40 pound dog is torture, and typically I cant do it. I really hate doctors, I really hate that they may say well we can give you a shot to mask the pain. NO I hate doctors and shots more than anything. I want a treeless saddle anyway, would it help with my back? I noticed when I used my Thinline with my dressage saddle it helped a bit. but I was wondering if a treeles would. What do you think? Sorry its so long!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Doctor.....sorry to say, but you may need an x-ray......chiros are fantastic, I suffer from aches and pains all over my back and neck, it kind of moves around and sometimes it completely cripples me, that's when the chiro does a fabulous job or readjusting my back......however in your situation Im Wondering if you haven't cracked something in there.......a new saddle will not fix your back:-(


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Doctor.....sorry to say, but you may need an x-ray......chiros are fantastic, I suffer from aches and pains all over my back and neck, it kind of moves around and sometimes it completely cripples me, that's when the chiro does a fabulous job or readjusting my back......however in your situation Im Wondering if you haven't cracked something in there.......a new saddle will not fix your back:-(



Thanks. I really hate doctor's though.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Gahh I spelt severe wrong. Sorry!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

BigBenLoverforLife said:


> Thanks. I really hate doctor's though.


You'll love the Dr when they refer you to a chiro (ask to be referred to a chiro) and the chiro fixes ya! :wink:


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> You'll love the Dr when they refer you to a chiro (ask to be referred to a chiro) and the chiro fixes ya! :wink:


They dont like crack your back do they? Or your neck? I hate those noises!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another vote for Chiro here, and yes they click your back, and yes it sounds awful, but it makes it better. 

A new saddle will not fix it, and if you don't fix it you are going to be crippled in the end.

In the nicest possible way, "Stop faffing about and whining, go see the Doc and get fixed"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it could also be a bulging disk in your spine. I think with pain for such a long time, you should see the doc and mybe get an xray.

Getting your back cracked is not so horrible. Nothing will actually break. I promise you.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> it could also be a bulging disk in your spine. I think with pain for such a long time, you should see the doc and mybe get an xray.
> 
> Getting your back cracked is not so horrible. Nothing will actually break. I promise you.


Thank you


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

You may be clicked and popped, but believe me you will be sighing with relief each time you're adjusted


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

An MRI will show any bulging disk.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

BigBenLoverforLife said:


> They dont like crack your back do they? Or your neck? I hate those noises!


 
A chiro will adjust you not crack you  Yes you may hear "popping or cracking", but trust me if your just out of wack from hitting the saddle hard you will love the adjustment.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

I would not get adjusted until you know why you are hurting. They are great and can do alot of good unless you have a cracked rib or a bad disk. I went to a chiro and he did his thing and I hurt worse than ever. Went to Dr. only find out I had a pulled muscle in my lower back. Adjusting tore it loose worse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

go get it x rayed. do what the md tells you. if its a fx the chiro will do you more harm.. they do have srt ? therapy , and it kind of stretches/pulls you back into alignment. Go see the MD first.. Mine dont give shots, mine dont even like to give pain pills


----------



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

I get these bouts of severe back pain from a bulging disc in my lower back, to the point where i cant sit in a chair comfortably or raise my leg or lean over, so I know how you are feeling. Going to the doctor is so much better than living in pain. An MRI will not always show a bulging disc (it didnt show mine at first) but i did find releif in a chiropractor that does adjustments as well as nerve relaxers with light acupuncture with electric pulses. 

I wish you good luck, and hope you get back to riding!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Another vote for a dr. I have back issues and need yo go back in for a reevaluation as the last time I was incorrectly diagnosed thanks to the awful drs here. 
However it can definitely help in the long run knowing that there is or isn't something serious.


----------

